# FAJITA MARINADE



## Hawging It (Feb 11, 2019)

Fellow smokers. I am looking for a "tried and true" Fajita Marinade. I looked a little on the forum and didn't see any that interest me. I didn't spend hours looking either. Just thought someone has one that they have used many times and would share it. Thanks


----------



## Preacher Man (Feb 11, 2019)

A while back I had an old man teach me that the secret to good fajitas is the 5 S's:
1. Season
2. Sear
3. Smoke
4. Sautee (in lots of butter)
5. Serve

It doesn't answer your marinade question, but I can tell you I've never made better fajitas. For the season I just use a good and simple SPOG.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 11, 2019)

Whatever marinade you use, I always like to finish fajitas with a big squeeze of lime juice....


----------



## Preacher Man (Feb 11, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Whatever marinade you use, I always like to finish fajitas with a big squeeze of lime juice....


Fist bump


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 11, 2019)

*Chile's Fajita Marinade*

3/4C  Olive or Vegetable oil 
1/4C  Worcestershire sauce
1/8C Soy sauce
1/3C Lime juice
2T Garlic, minced
1T Cumin
1T Chili Powder, could be a mix, cayenne or any straight ground chile, e.g. Ancho, Guajillo or etc
1T Sugar
2t Red Pepper Flakes
2t Salt
1/2t Black Pepper

Combine all ingredients and marinate meat for at least four hours.
Sear meat on a blazing hot grill, you want a good char for the added flavor.


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 11, 2019)

Preacher Man said:


> A while back I had an old man teach me that the secret to good fajitas is the 5 S's:
> 1. Season
> 2. Sear
> 3. Smoke
> ...


I can do that. Thanks Preacher


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 11, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> *Chile's Fajita Marinade*
> 
> 3/4C  Olive or Vegetable oil
> 1/4C  Worcestershire sauce
> ...


Thank you. Everything you have is readily available at the grocery. I'm gonna give it a shot very soon. Thanks again!!


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 11, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> *Chile's Fajita Marinade*
> 
> 3/4C  Olive or Vegetable oil
> 1/4C  Worcestershire sauce
> ...


chilerelleno Can I marinate overnight?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 11, 2019)

Here's the one I have been using for decades...JJ

I just noticed how close mine is to Chile's!
Lol, great minds and all that.

*Shrimp Fajita Marinade*

1/4C Red Wine Vinegar or Fresh Lime Juice

1/4C Olive Oil

2T Soy Sauce

2T Brown Sugar

1T Chili Powder

1tsp Oregano, Mexican preferred.

1/2tsp Kosher Salt

1/2tsp Black Pepper

3-4 Cloves Garlic, Minced.

Combine all and whisk well. Set aside.

Clean Shrimp and add to marinade.

Marinate 30 minutes and drain Shrimp.

Thread on soaked bamboo skewers.

Smoke or Grill as desired till just cooked through.

Makes about 3/4 Cup, enough for 1-2 pounds of Shrimp.

Note: Great on 2 pounds Chicken and Beef also. Marinate 8 to 12 hours.


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 11, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> chilerelleno Can I marinate overnight?


Yep, four hours is a minimum, 8-12 hours is best for beef/chicken.
For shrimp the marinade is going to chemically cook the shrimp like ceviche.
So 1/2 an hour is good as JJ notes.


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 12, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Here's the one I have been using for decades...JJ
> 
> I just noticed how close mine is to Chile's!
> Lol, great minds and all that.
> ...


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 12, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Here's the one I have been using for decades...JJ
> 
> I just noticed how close mine is to Chile's!
> Lol, great minds and all that.
> ...


Thank you chef!


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 12, 2019)

Thanks fellas for the ideas and marinades. Much appreciated.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Feb 12, 2019)

¼ cup of chili powder
2 tablespoons cumin
1 ½ tablespoons coarse sea salt
1 ½ tablespoons coarse ground black pepper
1 tablespoon smoked paprika
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon red pepper flakes
2 teaspoons oregano
3 teaspoons Ancho Chili powder

-Rub both sides of steak with lime juice and then sprinkle with the seasoning mix over the meat generously on both sides and rub in well. Be sure to reserve about 1 tablespoon of the seasoning to use later.

-Place in a plastic sack and refrigerate for at least 6 hours or overnight. Remove from the refrigerator 40 minutes before grilling.


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 12, 2019)

ironhorse07 said:


> ¼ cup of chili powder
> 2 tablespoons cumin
> 1 ½ tablespoons coarse sea salt
> 1 ½ tablespoons coarse ground black pepper
> ...


I like it as well! Thanks ironhorse


----------



## zwiller (Feb 12, 2019)

I have researched this quite a bit and the basis for a classic tex mex fajita marinade for skirt steak is 3 parts fresh pineapple juice, 2 parts soy sauce, 1 part water.  The pros vacuum tumble.  Have not done it but on deck soon and will report back.  I developed my own marinade for chicken based on margarita mix and salsa.  Need to do that again as I don't recall the ratio.


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 12, 2019)

zwiller said:


> I have researched this quite a bit and the basis for a classic tex mex fajita marinade for skirt steak is 3 parts fresh pineapple juice, 2 parts soy sauce, 1 part water.  The pros vacuum tumble.  Have not done it but on deck soon and will report back.  I developed my own marinade for chicken based on margarita mix and salsa.  Need to do that again as I don't recall the ratio.


Thanks zwiller


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 12, 2019)

zwiller said:


> I have researched this quite a bit and the basis for a classic tex mex fajita marinade for skirt steak is 3 parts fresh pineapple juice, 2 parts soy sauce, 1 part water.  The pros vacuum tumble.  Have not done it but on deck soon and will report back.  I developed my own marinade for chicken based on margarita mix and salsa.  Need to do that again as I don't recall the ratio.


So....I have a question. 
Whenever I go looking for an 'authentic' recipe, I always go back to how the dish was originally prepared and the history surrounding how it was created. I can see mexico having access to pineapple because pineapple originated from South America. But soy sauce? There were no soy beans growing on the continent then. Is the soy sauce a replacement for a specialty ingredient not readily available outside of the local area? Curious......


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 12, 2019)

Chinese were once the second largest immigrant population in Mexico during the mid to late 19th century.
This is where soy and fish sauces came into play along with some cooking methods.
Carne asada almost always contains soy sauce.

And similarly you'll find a lot of German influences in food, music and blond haired, blue eyed Mexicans in certain regions.

Another classic example is Al Pastor, it originates from the middle eastern shawarma.
Brought to Mexico by the Lebanese in the early 1900's.

Take India as one small example of somewhere very far away that people don’t usually associate with Mexico. 
In India there is a delicious dessert that is based on rice and milk.
Mexico has an identical typical dessert named “arroz con leche”.
The only difference is Mexicans use cinnamon and top it with raisins, Indians use cardemum (and even the flavor in these two spices is similar).
Both countries think it was invented locally.
Who influenced who? Who knows? 
Both traditional dishes are hundreds of years old by now.

Historically, Mexican cooks have been extremely effective at adopting and incorporating new flavors and techniques. They’ve been doing it continuously for half a millenia, longer than any other civilization.

Mexican food is perhaps the first world fusion cuisine


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 12, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Chinese were once the second largest immigrant population in Mexico during the mid to late 19th century.
> This is where soy and fish sauces came into play along with some cooking methods.
> Carne asada almost always contains soy sauce.
> 
> ...


That's very interesting, Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## zwiller (Feb 12, 2019)

Beat me to it and did a much better job.  I was gonna say gold rush... 

While I am at it, get some some good soy at an asian market.  Big difference than supermarket stuff (less salty) and far cheaper too.  If you don't have access get the low sodium Kikkoman.  In the case of skirt steak but not for pineapple sausage LOL we want the pineapple's bromelain to help break down and tenderize the steak.


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 12, 2019)

zwiller said:


> Beat me to it and did a much better job.  I was gonna say gold rush...
> 
> While I am at it, get some some good soy at an asian market.  Big difference than supermarket stuff (less salty) and far cheaper too.  If you don't have access get the low sodium Kikkoman.  In the case of skirt steak but not for pineapple sausage LOL we want the pineapple's bromelain to help break down and tenderize the steak.


10-4 will do thanks


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 12, 2019)

Mexico is an incredible country with a very long and interesting history.
Mexico City was once THE major crossroads of trade from around the world, hence the many diverse cultural influences.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 12, 2019)

Ethnic diversity/Fusion has a positive effect across the board. Crossing varieties of Purebred Animals, dogs, pigs , cattle, usually results in healthier animals with the best traits of the parents coming to the forefront. Enthnic divesity in humans is responsibe for some of the most Beautiful Woman and Handsome Men in the world! Works for a whole lot of Food too!...JJ


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 12, 2019)

I've attached an old (20+ years ago) recipe from Sunset Magazine for Burritos. It is an absolute killer. I know that a burrito is not a fajita, but if you look at how this is actually made, the tortillas don't get fried or cooked, so IMHO it IS actually a fajita. Back when my kids were still around, this was their favorite dinner.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 12, 2019)

I like the addition of the Tequila...JJ


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 12, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> I like the addition of the Tequila...JJ


So do I. The only problem is that I never seem to have any left over after I'm finished with the recipe.


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 12, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Ethnic diversity/Fusion has a positive effect across the board. Crossing varieties of Purebred Animals, dogs, pigs , cattle, usually results in healthier animals with the best traits of the parents coming to the forefront. Enthnic divesity in humans is responsibe for some of the most Beautiful Woman and Handsome Men in the world! Works for a whole lot of Food too!...JJ


I agree with the food and women !!!


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 12, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Chinese were once the second largest immigrant population in Mexico during the mid to late 19th century.
> This is where soy and fish sauces came into play along with some cooking methods.
> Carne asada almost always contains soy sauce.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the education on Mexican Cuisine Chile....very interesting!


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 12, 2019)

ME TOO!!!


----------

